# ******* games



## walker

any one in the east tx and western la goin to texas ******* games at gator run south of longview . not for sure the dates but i know its at the end of this month ...........


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yep!! Me and emc (from HL) are planning on being there if he can get his Canned Ham back together by then. I have never been there, but he went last year and said it was a HELLUVA TIME!!


----------



## walker

yea its been awhile since i've been there but it has a little of everything trails and it has river bottom so i hope it rains :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Well, he's got his Can Am together and the forecast is still calling for rain...Should be a blast!


----------



## walker

yea i'm tryin to clear the schedule so i will bethere saturday morning hopefully now all i need to do is get of work long enough to relocate my radiator .....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yeah, if we get all the rain that's supposed to be in the forecast, you're definitely gonna want that thing up top to keep from overheating with all that mud in it.


----------



## walker

workin all night tonight should have tomorrow off might get all the supplies and do it tomorrow . u thik i should move the over flow too or leave in stock location??


----------



## Yesterday

i left mine, i couldnt figure much of a reason to move it other than less hose


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phIshy said:


> i left mine, i couldnt figure much of a reason to move it other than less hose


Yep, just leave it where it is...


----------



## Powershok

Thinks it gonna be from July 31 to Aug 2. Anyone been to the park? Been thinkn bout goin but dont know how the park is.


----------



## walker

its raining !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn: powersok i cant remember how many acres it is but it has trails river bottom and with this rain might be pretty nasty .... worse thing is the camping and parking area is sand and can get dusty as all get out.......


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

talked to emc and bike is ready!! hope to see some of you guys there...


----------



## big brute

Get there early last time we were there was in feb. For muddy graux we got there friday morning about 7;00 all of camping area on south side of park was gone had to unload a bike and hunt for a spot finally set up camp back by the pipe line on north side of park. Not a bad place to ride just no place for a croud of that size think i'll skip this one...


----------



## walker

rained last night lookin like rain tonight and for the rest of the week its lookin like its goin to be a good time this weekend ...:rockn:


----------



## mud_dawgs

were headin out fri afternoon about 10 of us are yall gettin alot of rain out there???


----------



## walker

yes sir been wondering about yall city folks its rained last 2 nights and been raining all day so far and a 40% chance for the rest of the week and suppose to stop raining on friday .... yall get that brute up and running....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Looking forward to it!


----------



## walker

yes sir me too its lookin like im still goin and starting the relocation of radiator tomorrow lookin like i'll be needing out of the mud and to top it off i'm really good friends with the band thats playin saturday night lime wire whiskey myers they some local boys


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Cool! Should be a Helluva Time


----------



## mud_dawgs

yea i got it running but this time you can follow me so were not lost for 4 hrs. lol how much rain have yall gotten out there


----------



## emc

The can am is ready & so am I. We had a large time at muddy gras & I expect nothin less this time. Gator run holds alot of water so with all this rain I hope you boys got ya snorkels tight.lol. Gonna be plenty of contests, live entertainment, & racin.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ Bout time you get your azz over here to MIMB!!:rockn:


----------



## walker

yea its goin to be deep in some places and emc welcome to mimb ... u coming with driller


----------



## emc

Oh yeah, I'll be there. I'm ready to go right now!


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa

walker we will be there look for my truck and trailer see u there......


----------



## walker

you still got my number call me and tell me where yall parked. and leave us some room so we all can park together thanks... yall be careful


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Dang work!! Not gonna be able to make it, last minute changes...gotta love the gvt!! :flames:


----------



## walker

well i'm in the same boat driller last minute job called in for tomorrow so no ******* games for me either gotta love the oil field


----------



## emc

sorry ya'll missed. I went & had more fun than you could imagine!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Wish I could have!!


----------



## emc

I know, I feel sorry for ya, but I told ya how much fun it was gonna be!


----------



## walker

glad yall had fun . highlifter park will be open in september maybe we can get a ride together over there its just south of shreveport.


----------



## emc

Yeah I have rode the highlifter park & its alright. Not too far of a drive either.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Wanna at least make 1 good ride before the MIMB meet & greet ride in MS. Have to get something together before too long...


----------



## Masher

Meet and greet ride where is this at?


----------



## emc

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Wanna at least make 1 good ride before the MIMB meet & greet ride in MS. Have to get something together before too long...


Don't forget about the ride at the dirty dog this weekend Dale. If you wanna go I will wait around & let ya follow me up there. Think I'm gonna cook some fish up there that day.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'll holla at you this week. I'm gonna try and get my rear wheel bearings changed this week if I can get the bearings in quick enough.


----------



## emc

Good luck! lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

emc said:


> Good luck! lol


 Well, came through for me today, I got them in. Now just gotta get them installed! I may replace all four just for good measure.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Masher said:


> Meet and greet ride where is this at?


 There is a sticky thread in the mud pit containing all info on the MIMB meet and greet ride


----------



## emc

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Well, came through for me today, I got them in. Now just gotta get them installed! I may replace all four just for good measure.


You got lucky they came in already. Now just get off your azz & get em put in so you can ride with me this weekend.:aargh4:


----------



## jctgumby

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Wanna at least make 1 good ride before the MIMB meet & greet ride in MS. Have to get something together before too long...


 
Hey Driller...I have a small group of bikes gettin' togerther next weekend to ride...Probably at Choudrant if you are interested


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ Pm sent 

It's raining it's azz off here right now! Should be really nice this weekend.


----------



## walker

ars holes i was goin to be in ruston this weekend but i gotta work again this weekend


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^lmao maybe one day we'll get together and make a ride somewhere lol


----------



## walker

looks like when i'm 70 i'll get a day off lol... but if i do get off i'll call you . if you go you goin to bring your son dale???


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ Just depends...he usually goes everytime I go close to the house.


----------



## emc

Ya'll goin without me?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ I meant to call you today. I won't be able to make the Dirty Dog ride this weekend. Got NG drill and trying to get everything (maintenance) done to the Brute done before the Meet & greet ride.


----------



## jctgumby

I have already mentioned this to Driller but if any of you other guys are interested I have a few buddies getting together and going to Choudrant next Saturday...Anyone is more than welcome to join us


----------

